# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Kā paņemt enerģiju no 330 kV līnijas?

## ReK

Reizēm, īpaši mitrā laikā ar velosipēdu braucot zem 330 kV augstsprieguma līnijas var just nelielu strāvas triecienu. Acīmredzot notiek elektroenerģijas izlāde, kas nav maza, ja reiz cilvēks to var just. Vai šos augstsprieguma līnijas zudumus nav iespējams kaut kā ar kondensatoru palīdzību uzkrāt un pārvērst saimniecībā lietojamā strāvā?

----------


## Vinchi

Par šo jau bija diskusija

----------


## ReK

skaidrs. jautājumu nav vairs

----------


## Obsis

Jautājums ir tik vien kā par 330 kilovatiem - šķic uz pamatskolu.

Turklāt arī 330 kilovoltu līnija vai maz Latvijā jel viena ir?

----------


## next

> Turklāt arī 330 kilovoltu līnija vai maz Latvijā jel viena ir?


 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21015532

----------


## sharps

Latvijaa ir dazhas shaadas liinijas. pietiek tak pabraukaat pa LV autoceljiem un varees reedzet AS liinijas, kur faazees ir shkjeltie vadi. kas ir shkjeltie vadi? te nu shkic uz universitaati  ::

----------


## Tārps

Šķeltie vadi mēdz būt arī 110 kV līnijām, un Latvijā 330 kV līnijas ir ne tikai dažas. Šeit shēma  http://www.ast.latvenergo.lv/pls/portal ... VIJA_0.JPG

----------


## Girts

Nedaudz of topiks !Obsi tu 
knobhead, tev modrators Vinchi jautaja ,kur tad tev tada rubinu audzeshana iekarta ,ir bijusi, ta  ari palika neatbildeta.Vai nu tu seko savam tekstam vai ari neraksti mulkibas.

----------


## Obsis

Ja moderators būtu ko jautājis tad būtu pajautājis. Acīmredzot ne nu ir jautājis ne nu kā. Bet iekārta, kaut arī to palaidu tā ap 1984 gadu joprojām dzīva, strādā Ķengaragā. Tikai patlaban ar darba slodzi pavāji - mazs pieprasījums un cenas arī nokritušās. Bija, kad bija rubīna lāzeru ēra.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Tārps""
Wow, paldies ka ielaidi Latvenergo slepenajā daļā, tā bilde noteikti noderēs. Tikai šī slepenā daļa nelaiž mani bez paroles ievadīšanas uzzināt kartes leģendu, vai pareizi sapratu, ka sarkanās ir 330 kV un melnās 110 kV??

----------


## Obsis

RE: Next un Panoramio

Un kas tad ir?? Kopš kura laika uz 7 izolatoru šķīvjiem drīkst karināt 330 kV?? Jebšu bāleliņu izolatoriem porcelāns ir 10 reiz kreptīgāks uz caursiti kā "pūstošajiem kapitālistiem"?? Izskatās pēc parastas 110 kV līnijas, bet jāteic eksperts šajā apakšnozarē neesmu, turklāt bilde ir gana miglaina, lai nepārsūdzamu slēdzienu izdarīt būtu grūti. 

Vienīgais ko zinu visnotaļ personiski par šāda lieluma španni ir, ka pie ieslēgta 380 000 V vājstrāvas sprieguma apmēram 4 līdz 5 metru attālumā mati saceļās stāvus gaisā un švirkst.

----------


## janys

> Šķeltie vadi mēdz būt arī 110 kV līnijām, un Latvijā 330 kV līnijas ir ne tikai dažas. Šeit shēma  http://www.ast.latvenergo.lv/pls/portal ... VIJA_0.JPG


 vai Rīgas jūras līcī iejiet kādas elektrības līnijas vai vienkārši nepietiek kartē vietas..

----------


## abidox

kas tie par šķeltajiem vadiem un, ko tas dod???

----------


## sharps

> kas tie par šķeltajiem vadiem un, ko tas dod???


 shkjeltais vads ir tad ja vienas faazes vads sastaav no it diviem vadiem. preciizi jau vairs neatceros, bet shkjiet attaalums starp vinjiem arii bija svariigs. shkjeltie vadi samazina induktivo pretestiibu. ja atminja nevilj tad shkjeltais vads no diviem vadiem samazina par kaadiem 30% induktiivo pretestiibu, bet no trim shis samazinaajums jau ir tikai par paaris %tiem.

----------


## ezis666

Tas domāts koronas novēršanai.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Tas domāts koronas novēršanai.""
Aizej nu gan vēl pamācies. 
Asumu radīšana koronu taisni palielina.
Bet vaina ir Fuko iespiešanās dziļumā, pie 50 Hz tikai 8 mm.

----------


## ezis666

> RE:""Tas domāts koronas novēršanai.""
> Aizej nu gan vēl pamācies. 
> Asumu radīšana koronu taisni palielina.
> Bet vaina ir Fuko iespiešanās dziļumā, pie 50 Hz tikai 8 mm.


 Pats pamācies  :: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundle_conductor
Un tagad Pats pamācies, citādi zināsanas ar laiku izkūp  :: 
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/Webcour ... /1_10.html

----------


## Obsis

Nu un kas tad tur cienītskungs stāv rakstīts tajās hipersaitēs, ja ne tas, uz ko tiku norādījis:
Ka SALĪDZINOT ar vienu tievu vadu litcendrāts ir n-padsmit reizes resnāks, tāpēc tikpat reizes vairāk strāvu spēj pārvadīt (neielaižoties detaļās, jo tad izrādīsies, ka tā nemaz nav proporcionāla sakarība). 
Un ka SALĪDZINOT ar vienu tievu vadu litcendrāts protams ir mazāk koronējošs. Tikai salīdzinot ar vienāda efektīvā diametra vadu tas ir daudzas reizes vairāk koronējošs. Jo tāds efektīvais diametrs būtu daudzas reizes lielāks, ja būsi tik laipns un atcerēsies pamatskolas 9.klasi, kurrā kā reiz šādi uzdevumi par jaudas pārvadi un zudumiem līnijās bija jāmāk rēķināt aš aizvērtām acīm.
NekurTavās norādēs nav teikts, ka salīdzinot ar VIENĀDA diametra vadu litcendrāts mazāk koronētu. Jo tad kapā otrādi apgrieztos ļoti daudzi senlaiku kumīri, sākot ar misteru Hercu un beidzot ar misteru Voltu. Muļķības jau šad tad runāt var, bet mērs ta jāzina, kad tās šauj pāri jebkurai strīpai. El-stat lauka dif-vienādojumu sakrāmē un tad redzēsi kur esi nošāvis šķībi.

Tātad summa summum: litcendrāts RF elektronikā tiek lietots tādu pašu iemeslu dēļ, kā spēka elektrotehnikā bundulētie kabeļi. Un tas ir Fuko. Ja vien nesāk salīdzināt dažādas lietas un dažādus apstākļus - kas ir bezjēdzīgāk par bezjēdzīgu, jo jāsalīdzina vienādas lietas, vienādi dametri, vienādi šķērsgriezumi.

----------

